

Stealing Mona Lisa - akshaym
http://www.vanityfair.com/style/features/2009/05/mona-lisa-excerpt200905?currentPage=all

======
rradu
Excellent story. Makes it that much more exciting that I was just in Paris and
got to see it in person.

